# What size plates for dual-grind grinder



## bulkgrinder (Mar 9, 2021)

I got LEM #32 1.5hp grinder and the dual grind attachment. I will grind 200 lb boxed beef from Costco and brisket.
I am stuffing 2-lb freezer bags and it will be cooked on skillet.

It comes with 3 plates: 3/16" (4.5mm), 10mm, & stuffing plate. I can buy an additional  1/8" (3mm)  or other size plate.

What two grinding plates do you recommend to use for this double-grind?


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 9, 2021)

I bought a set of plates for my KA grinder, I'm almost positive LEM will have some options.  I double grind some things, but not through the same plate.  I'll step down a plate size for the second grind.   I also like the coarse option for chili meat or tacos.  When I coarse grind a mix of brisket and chuck, or pork butt it gives my Mexican food a more authentic mouth feel.











For something like bologna or hot dogs, I step down to my smallest plate





And wind up with this kind of texture


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2021)

This is 1/8th plate on a #22.  I dont ever double grind.  This is perfect for us for burgers or stuffed.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh  Are you wanting to stuff with the grinder?


----------



## bulkgrinder (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. What i'm focusing on is the *double-grind in one pass*, since it's not as popular and there's less written about it on forums. 
I have no experience, i'm just grinding a year's supply for myself and moving on to other things. 
Given this equipment, and that it's going straight into 2-lb freezer bags, *what two plate sizes would you choose*.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2021)

Double grind in one pass?   Dont understand that phrase.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 9, 2021)

You may have to experiment to find the plate combination that is right for you.  It appears that the first plate is a chopping plate and the second plate takes it down to a finer grind.  You might be able to go from chopping to 1/8 in in one pass. See how it works or just go with the chopping plate and 3/16 in plate. Good luck!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

I'd go with the 10mm and the 3mm...

Hey Adam, LEM has a new grinder head that will grind through two plate in succession...






From right to left-auger, first plate, knife, second plate, plate cap.
https://www.lemproducts.com/product/dual-grind-22-big-bite-meat-grinder/dual-grind


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'd go with the 10mm and the 3mm...
> 
> Hey Adam, LEM has a new grinder head that will grind through two plate in succession...
> 
> ...



So it goes though the first plate with out going through a knife first?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> So it goes though the first plate with out going through a knife first?


Yes, auger pushed meat thru the first plate, then it is cut with the knife.
This type system is common in commercial grinders, LEM made a system for the home processor. I can see it being useful if you grind a ton of hamburger, but making sausage IMO it would be useless because I want the first grind to cure with the salt, cure and seasonings first, then do second grind.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

...it's a double edged knife....cuts on both sides....


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow,  this is interesting to me.  Have not seen two grinds before with one pass.  Looking forward to answers


----------



## FFchampMT (Mar 9, 2021)

From my research on the dual grind head you can only use the 'wagon wheel' in the first position (with no knife), then it hits the knife and plate per usual.
You can't put a standard knife and plate in the first position.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

FFchampMT said:


> From my research on the dual grind head you can only use the 'wagon wheel' in the first position (with no knife), then it hits the knife and plate per usual.
> You can't put a standard knife and plate in the first position.


Interesting... 

I would think that the plates were all the same, but LEM may have made an off size plate to fit the dual grinder and use it for the first plate.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

My first grind is usually a 19mm or a 12mm plate when making sausage. I am just looking for a uniform size for the cure and to evenly distribute the fat. Grind it too fine and it is difficult to mix in the salt, cure, STPP, and seasonings. I like a 6mm plate for final grind on smoke sausage.


----------



## FFchampMT (Mar 9, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I would think that the plates were all the same, but LEM may have made an off size plate to fit the dual grinder and use it for the first plate.



Here's from a staff member on Lem's website, note the "which is specific to the dual grind":


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for posting FFchampMT..


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 9, 2021)

What I got out of the product manual is that what you are calling a stuffer plate is actually the first grinding plate and goes in first then the dual grind knife which must be placed with the number and arrow facing out then the second plate goes on after that and I would use the 4.5 mm (3/16") plate there and see how you like the finished product. You might want to buy the 3 mm (1/8") plate and have it on hand in case you don't like the 4.5 mm size.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 10, 2021)

Smaller grinder but info might be useful:


----------



## bulkgrinder (May 7, 2021)

The last few comments are exactly correct. The first proprietary plate with 3 big holes has a round center hole for mounting, while the second generic 4.5mm or 3mm grinding plate has an oval hole in the middle for mounting. There is no way to fit a 4.5mm grinding plate first and a 3mm plate in second position. The first plate will always be the proprietary plate with 3 big holes.

Another obvious thing that could be overlooked by an enthusiastic accessory buyer is that the grinder attachment is a #22 head even if you're mounting it on your #32 grinder motor.

The double-grind attachment with a 3mm plate and a 2" stuffing tube fills a 2-lb freezer bag in as little as 30 seconds. 

What i would do differently next time is wrap the attachment with 3/8 PET tubing connected to a cheap water pump and bucket of ice water to keep the auger cool. For my big job it got hot enough to cook meat in the small area behind the vertical shaft where the meat is fed. For cleanup, soaking that auger end in a cup of water with some TSP (trisodium phosphate) allowed it to be removed easily. A water pik allowed me to clean the small holes in the 3mm grinding plate completely.


----------



## old sarge (May 7, 2021)

While I don't have a dual pass grinder, I have found cleaning the plate holes is fairly simple by using bristle style pipe cleaners similar to these:


----------

